# Small aerial watching RTE but this evening my reception is gone all blurry.



## miriammary (4 Oct 2012)

I recently cancelled my subscription tv and am just using the free channels now. 

I have a span new tv in my sitting room and have a small aerial with this and have had no problem today watching RTE  but this evening my reception is gone all blurry and keeps cutting in and out. 

The screen is all multi coloured and flicking also. can any one tell me why? or what I should do???   The aerial cost only 12 euro.


----------



## Nutso (5 Oct 2012)

I'm not entirely sure about the reception but would imagine that a small aerial would not be that reliable.  In any case, I assume that you are aware that you will only be able to get TV channels through a set top box of some description (saorview, freeview, Sky, UPC) after the 24th of October?


----------



## Slim (5 Oct 2012)

miriammary said:


> I recently cancelled my subscription tv and am just using the free channels now. I have a span new tv in my sitting room and have a small aerial with this and have had no problem today watching RTE but this evening my reception is gone all blurry and keeps cutting in and out. The screen is all multi coloured and flicking also. can any one tell me why? or what I should do??? The aerial cost only 12 euro.


 
Make sure the cables are all secure at the back of the tv and the satellite box. I called out a TV repair guy to fix my reception and all he did was push the cable in tight!  Didn't even charge me! Happened again last week. This time I 'fixed' it myself!


----------



## ajapale (5 Oct 2012)

I might be wrong but I dont think the OP has a satellite dish. Imagine that he moved from cable to the terrestrial channels.


----------



## miriammary (8 Oct 2012)

last night I again had the same problem and did push in all cables but this didn't help.  I've no aerial on roof just dish but am not paying for services now.  Can still get free movies, BBC when I flick on the Sky box. When I flick on the green light on box these channels have great reception. It's only when watching RTE 1, 2 AND TV 3 etc with my in door aerial that the problem happens. Could it be that the areial is too cheap?  
Any other suggestions as to what is wrong?
Also I though if you had a new tv that you didn't need a saorview box as everything was in built??
Thanks.


----------



## partnership (8 Oct 2012)

You dont need the saorview box if it is built into the tv however you do need an aerial either in your attic or on your roof in order to pick up the signal.  Your indoor aerlial will no longer work when they switch off the analogue.  Get an aerial and put it in your attic.


----------



## Leo (8 Oct 2012)

Nutso said:


> In any case, I assume that you are aware that you will only be able to get TV channels through a set top box of some description (saorview, freeview, Sky, UPC) after the 24th of October?


 
Not true, as others have said. The OP says they have a 'span new tv', and the majority of TV sets now on sale in Ireland come with MPEG4 tuners, and so don't need a set-top box to receive Saorview.




partnership said:


> however you do need an aerial either in your attic or on your roof in order to pick up the signal.


 
That all depends on the signal strength in your area. Many people will be fine with an internal aerial. 

OP, you are likely in a marginal reception area where incelment weather will affect the signal enough to produce the effects you are describing. As Saorview is a digital signal, rather then getting progressively more fuzzy as an analogue signal will with reduced signal quality, frames or blocks will get dropped, and the sound will cut in and out.


----------



## AlbacoreA (8 Oct 2012)

Saorview is directional isn't it. Is the aerial  pointing towards the nearest mast

You might simply need a better aerial. Mine is marginal with a cheap aerial.


----------

